# Mobile HVAC Software for Invoicing



## Referdude (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking for a software package that can integrate with quickbooks for the mac. Something that could be used on an Ipad. I would like to be able to fill out the invoice on the Ipad, have the customer sign on the Ipad, then print off and/or email to the customers accounts payable dept. Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

im in the market of looking for the same thing.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Does it have to be quick books? Personally, I like excell because it's so flexible, and could do what you want. But, that's what works for me. If Quickbooks was garbage, it wouldn't be an industry standard.


----------



## aanthony (Dec 3, 2014)

Did you find the software you were looking for?


----------



## Double D (Jan 15, 2015)

Freshbooks.com has worked great for me for about 3 yrs now. Try it free.


----------



## Double D (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry auto correct: i meant Freshbooks.com has been great for me for a few years now. Fre to try.


----------



## Ronnie123 (Nov 27, 2015)

I just signed up to street invoice with 50% off for their annuel plan
coupon code Blackfriday2015 www.streetinvoice.com

i wasn't an easy decision to go digital but this seemed like the best mobile option for me


----------

